# UK TV in Greece



## bob60 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi everyone
I would like to be able to view UK TV channels in Greece without subscribing to NOVA.
If I bought a Sky box in the UK would it work in my house in Greece if I had a satellite dish installed?

Many thanks in advance for any help
Bob


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

It will depend just where you are planning to live in Greece.....however we are quite far south in the Peloponnese and can receive some Sky channels (subscription), 
with a dish at least 1m (1.5 is better) you will pull in transmissions on the southern aimed transponders.
ie. Sky 1-2, Living, Watch, Dave, Alibi, Movies for men, etc etc....
but transmissions on the "fixed" or North transponders are impossible....


----------



## bob60 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi
I am not worried about receiving loads of stations, I really only need BBC ITV and Channel 4
Thanks


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

bob60

You will not get ITV or BBC at all, only via internet (broadband of at least 2mbps), currently channel 4 is still available as an "add on" channel.


----------



## bob60 (Mar 26, 2013)

ok thanks
Do you know how i can get uk channels via the internet?
I don't have internet yet but if I do get it the speed would be 2mb
I am just trying to figure a way of keeping my overheads down with TV/internet
Thanks


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

The best free internet link for TV is Filmon.TV Watch and Record over 500 Live TV Channels.

There are others such as Myiplayer, but is a bit of a fiddle

Check out the area you intend to live in for speed though. Many places have either no broadband, or very limited broadband in rural locations......as I said 2mbps is really the lowest you would want to watch TV


----------



## bob60 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for your replies on this
I don't really think that Filmon is for me as I like to watch TV on a proper screen rather than a pc.
Back to the DVD's i suppose lol


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

*Watch on TV*

If you have a laptop and a reasonably modern TV its just a simple connection to play the laptop through the TV, and watch!

Two ways of doing this:-

a) Through HDMI cable

OR

b) With "monitor" connector 
AND
Headphone to aux. input sound lead.....


The HDMI lead will transmit both video and sound

The monitor lead carries video, the audio lead sound
(you need both in this configuration)

I have this set up and watch BBC & ITV on full screen TV


----------



## freddy.frog (Oct 20, 2012)

*Sat Dish*

I have a villa in northern Kefalonia and pick up BBC/CNN no problems with the Astra satellite but its mainly German channels so I have changed it to the Astra 2 satellite with everything on it, discovery, national geographic, all the film channels with a skye receiver.


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a Villa in Kefalonia near to the airport and can only get Channel 4 now as an add on , so Freddy are you saying If I re-position my Satelite i could pick up more channels?


----------



## freddy.frog (Oct 20, 2012)

Kefvmr05,
Hello there. Yes, if you have the Astra 2 satellite facility and a sky box you will pick up loads more stuff. Get on your roof with a laptop and plug it into your dish and you should find it and get a clear picture? Or look in yellow pages and get the boy out from a sat shop in Agostoli for a few euros.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

freddy.frog said:


> Kefvmr05,
> Hello there. Yes, if you have the Astra 2 satellite facility and a sky box you will pick up loads more stuff. Get on your roof with a laptop and plug it into your dish and you should find it and get a clear picture? Or look in yellow pages and get the boy out from a sat shop in Agostoli for a few euros.



Bear in mind even to get many of the "FREE" channels you will need the free SKY SAT card........


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

The Grocer said:


> Bear in mind even to get many of the "FREE" channels you will need the free SKY SAT card........


Yes I do have a sky card but lost all my channels last year like most people , I wasn't aware it was possible to watch them now,?


----------



## nicklc (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi would same apply in Rhodes ? Don't think Sky satellite coverage reaches here without massive dish ? Just want BBC news and maybe one or two other uk channels just to keep in touch.


----------



## nicklc (Nov 15, 2008)

Foot Ball said:


> nick it does because they supply all over eu and I know they are also on us market ....it is plug and play....however this lady got it for us [email protected] think this is the company....


Thanks Football, I'll look into it more.


----------

